
Google Shows First Cracks in Years - spking
https://www.wsj.com/articles/google-parent-posts-rare-misses-as-revenue-comes-up-short-11556569259
======
etaioinshrdlu
Revenue only grew 17 percent year over year. Oh no!!

Gross margin looks a bit worse.

It does of course make sense for the share price to drop in response to
slowing growth... but they seem like a healthy company to me.

It's funny to think, but if the current crop of tech companies all grew 10x
from where they are now, there would be nothing left but tech... I don't think
that's a realistic outcome, there have got to be limits to how big a company
can grow given the size of the economy.

~~~
xbmcuser
Google is just indicating a world economic slowdown. Compare its revenue
growth numbers with the world's economy and you will find it has a similar
pattern.

------
skilled
Non paywall link:

[https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.wsj.com/amp/articles/google...](https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.wsj.com/amp/articles/google-
parent-posts-rare-misses-as-revenue-comes-up-short-11556569259)

Another one for those downvoting:

[https://pastebin.com/gYP39xTa](https://pastebin.com/gYP39xTa)

~~~
iamgopal
Nope. Any other way around ?

~~~
skilled
Works fine for me.

~~~
generalpf
Doesn’t work for me either. Different paywall.

------
ycombonator
_For all its myriad arms and efforts to diversify, Google remains essentially
an old-fashioned billboard operation with a high-tech gloss—and it now faces
more rivals._

------
lquist
Google has so much gas in the tank it’s ridiculous. YouTube, Maps, Waze, Gmail
etc are hilariously undermonetized. See the recent move to monetize Maps a bit
more. They can flip revenue switches all over the place.

~~~
beart
Isn't part of the reason they are so dominate in all these areas due to the
fact that their product is high-quality and free? Once they start monetizing
and either perceived quality goes down or price goes up, competition may be
able to move in.

------
amolo
Crack? That's just what analysts think.

You never disappoint with the clickbaity headlines

------
merricksb
This paywall bypass link works for me

[https://www.wsj.com/articles/google-parent-posts-rare-
misses...](https://www.wsj.com/articles/google-parent-posts-rare-misses-as-
revenue-comes-up-short-11556569259?mod=rsswn)

~~~
justboxing
Nice! Thanks. The rss query string is a neat trick. Didn't know about that.

They've even blocked outline.com now...

------
justboxing
Paywall bypass [credit @merricksb ]

[https://www.wsj.com/articles/google-parent-posts-rare-
misses...](https://www.wsj.com/articles/google-parent-posts-rare-misses-as-
revenue-comes-up-short-11556569259?mod=rsswn)

